# is this a good idea?



## illusion (Dec 21, 2005)

i want to swap in a vg30de with a 5spd tranny in my 89 maxima gxe. would there be any major problems i would run in to?


----------



## illusion (Dec 21, 2005)

*vg30de in 89 maxima gxe*

i want to swap in a vg30de with a 5spd tranny from a 92 maxima into my 89 maxima gxe. i dont know how this would turn out or if it would fit. what do you think i should do? and where can i find a vg30de with a 5spd tranny thats not from a junk yard.


-ODAWG


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

illusion said:


> i want to swap in a vg30de with a 5spd tranny from a 92 maxima into my 89 maxima gxe. i dont know how this would turn out or if it would fit. what do you think i should do? and where can i find a vg30de with a 5spd tranny thats not from a junk yard.
> 
> 
> -ODAWG


Please do not cross post and do try to use the correct forum for your posts!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

illusion said:


> i want to swap in a vg30de with a 5spd tranny in my 89 maxima gxe. would there be any major problems i would run in to?


won't work


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you mean a VE30DE and not a VG30DE, correct?

it's possible, but you're going to have to exchange quite a few parts... engine, ECU, harness, tranny, axles, wheel hubs, probably lots more as well..


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*DOHC motor in GXE?*



Matt93SE said:


> you mean a VE30DE and not a VG30DE, correct?
> 
> it's possible, but you're going to have to exchange quite a few parts... engine, ECU, harness, tranny, axles, wheel hubs, probably lots more as well..


Hi Fellas,

I've been following this thread and wanted to ask a follow-up question. The VE30DE is the DOHC motor from Maxima SE and the VG30 is from GXE? Am I right?

If so, wouldn't the DOHC motor fit right inside the engine bay easily, and you simply would need the ECU that came with it, and the exhaust plumbing from DOHC motor, since the DOHC and SOHC motors have different configurations?
Why would tranny be different? 

On a completely separate note, can the VQ series motor from the 4th and 5th Gen fit inside the 3rd Gen body style, provide engine mounts could be fabricated and custom exhaust plumbing could be run? By VQ series motor, I mean transmission as well, or perhaps beefing the bellhousing on the tranmission of a VG motor to mate to the VQ motor? (I realize harness and ECU would need to come over as well.) In other words, has this ever been tried?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

alexnds said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> I've been following this thread and wanted to ask a follow-up question. The VE30DE is the DOHC motor from Maxima SE and the VG30 is from GXE? Am I right?


yes


> If so, wouldn't the DOHC motor fit right inside the engine bay easily, and you simply would need the ECU that came with it, and the exhaust plumbing from DOHC motor, since the DOHC and SOHC motors have different configurations?


yes


> Why would tranny be different?


yes they are different because of torque rating on the A/T and the VLSD on both the A/T and M/T , but they are physically interchangable



> On a completely separate note, can the VQ series motor from the 4th and 5th Gen fit inside the 3rd Gen body style, provide engine mounts could be fabricated and custom exhaust plumbing could be run? By VQ series motor, I mean transmission as well, or perhaps beefing the bellhousing on the tranmission of a VG motor to mate to the VQ motor? (I realize harness and ECU would need to come over as well.) In other words, has this ever been tried?


it allegedly has been tried
bur no one has seen the car in person, just pictures


----------

